# Xglx - Trasparenze su ATI :))))

## yardbird

Evvai  :Very Happy: 

Grazie a questo fantastico progetto finalmente posso godermi un po' di eye candy anche sulla mia ATI 9700 con i driver proprietari  :Smile:  Le trasparenze vanno che è un piacere e le finestre si muovono con una fluidità mai vista... Veramente, è qualcosa di inaspettato per un utente linux  :Wink: 

In realtà funziona ugualmente bene sulle Nvidia e, a livello teorico, su qualsiasi implementazione accelerata hardware di OpenGL.

Sostanzialmente basta seguire le istruzioni nella pagina riportata sopra, ma se vi interessa posso buttare giù qualche riga di Howto. Domani però, ora torno a godermi questi effettini assolutamente e deliziosamente inutili...   :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

? ma non lo fa gia xorg di suo?

----------

## I_k_E

Mi interessa MOLTO !!! queste inutili trasperenze sono proprio na bellezza

Ti va di postare un howto per imbranati come me?? :Embarassed: 

grazie  :Laughing: 

----------

## yardbird

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> ? ma non lo fa gia xorg di suo?

 

Sì, ma funziona in maniera decente solo su schede Nvidia... Questo sistema dovrebbe funzionare su tutte le implementazioni OpenGL  :Wink: 

----------

## yardbird

 *I_k_E wrote:*   

> Mi interessa MOLTO !!! queste inutili trasperenze sono proprio na bellezza
> 
> Ti va di postare un howto per imbranati come me??
> 
> grazie 

 

Ok, mi metto al lavoro appena ho un attimo di tempo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Benve

Io lo avevo provato quando era uscita la notizia ma non mi aveva entusiasmato.

Alcune cose erano accellerate altre logorroicamente lentissime...

Forse avevo sbagliato qualcosa nell'installazione o i driver di xorg e una Radeon 7500 non bastano

----------

## earcar

Wow!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

/me sta compilando xorg6.8.2 e appena finito proverà ad installare Xgl  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Se vi interessa e siete un buon numero a chiederlo vi posso creare un ebuild stasera.

----------

## matttions

Si,si,si --> l'ebuild sÃ¬!!

 :Smile: !

...azie  :Smile: ..

contatemi per testarlo in Overlay .-)

ciauz

----------

## neryo

Interessa molto anche a me!! Ciauz

----------

## mao83

Mitticco gutter!! :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Grazie mille!!!

mao

----------

## mrfree

```
<tifo_da_stadio>

   gutter

   gutter

   oooooooooooooooohhhhhlèèèèèèèèèè

   ...

   oh le le oh la la

   faccela vedè

   faccela emergià

</tifo_da_stadio>
```

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## RobbaZ

Eh... sarebbe bello avere un comodo ebuild per provare finalmente le trasparenze in maniera un po' fluida!  :Very Happy: 

Up per l'ebuild!  :Laughing: 

----------

## earcar

Wow gutter ci faresti un grande piacere!  :Very Happy: 

L'ebuild lo farei pure io ma stasera proprio non posso...  :Wink: 

Per gutter hip hip..... urrà!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BikE

Sarebbe utile anche a me  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Atomikramp

ottimo... non vedo l'ora di provarlo

attendo l'ebuild per motivi di pulizia della distro, preferisco installare quanto + possibile usando portage

grazie 1000  :Smile: 

----------

## ema

finchè attendiamo trepidanti l'ebuild, vi segnalo questo link https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-292618-highlight-xglx.html

sempre su xglx. Comprese le istruzioni per chi non può attendere  :Wink: 

Sembra che sia proprio una figata! Che debba rivalutare la mia Radeon M6?

----------

## iDreamer

ma funziona anche per le nvidia giusto? almeno ho capito così leggendo..

ma in caso di risp affermativa che differenza c'è risp al metodo "stadard"

----------

## gutter

Ok allora mi metto a scriverlo, non appena ne ho una versione funzionante lo posto  :Smile: 

----------

## yardbird

 Xglx howto

Cos'è?

Xglx non è un X server stand-alone. Per intenderci non potete farlo partire da console, occorre avere un altro X server attivo su cui farlo girare. Questo X server di "appoggio" deve avere un qualche tipo di accelerazione grafica OpenGL (sia essa DRI, Nvidia o Ati) per far sì che Xglx funzioni decentemente.

Cosa fa?

Da quello che ho capito Xglx è un X server che utilizza OpenGL per disegnare le primitive grafiche su schermo e per implementare effetti grafici come trasparenze, ombre, double-buffering, effetti di fade-in e fade-out e via dicendo. Se si dispone di un'accelerazione hardware per OpenGL ciò garantisce all'interfaccia grafica una fluidità e una responsività veramente elevata (niente effetti di redraw e finestre che lasciano tracce, per intenderci).

Questo metodo si differenzia da quello standard per la generazione di ombre e trasparenze in Xorg per il fatto di usare OpenGL per tutte le operazioni, garantendo in tal modo la compatibilità con un alto numero di schede grafiche per le quali è prevista l'accelerazione hardware in ambito linux.

Prima di cominciare

Installeremo tutto nella directory /opt/fdo. In tal modo se ci stufiamo potremo semplicemente eliminare questa directory per rimuovere quello che abbiamo installato. Xglx non va in conflitto con Xorg (anzi si appoggia ad esso!), e non lascia altre tracce di sè nel sistema.

Attenzione: il codice in questione è ancora in fase di sviluppo e non è pertanto da considerarsi "stabile". Fate sempre un backup dei vostri dati prima di provarlo. Nè l'autore del software nè quello del presente Howto possono considerarsi responsabili per qualsiasi danno causato da questo programma.

Prerequisiti

Abbiamo bisogno di:

- un X server con accelerazione grafica hardware (sia essa DRI, Nvidia o ATI) funzionante correttamente,

- il programma CVS (emerge cvs) per recuperare i sorgenti di Xglx.

Installazione

Come prima cosa installiamo glitz e glitzinfo. Se avete già installato la versione di glitz in portage il mio consiglio è quello di disinstallarla, perchè potrebbe creare conflitti con quella che andiamo ad installare adesso.

Diventiamo root con il comando "su", e creiamo la cartella /usr/src/xglx per contenere tutti i sorgenti relativi ad Xglx. Posizioniamoci in tale cartella e recuperiamo i sorgenti di glitz e glitzinfo tramite CVS:

```
$ cvs -d:pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/cairo login

CVS password: <hit return>

$ cvs -d:pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/cairo co glitz glitzinfo

$ pushd glitz

$ ./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/fdo/

$ make

$ make install

$ popd

$ pushd glitzinfo

$ PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/opt/fdo/lib/pkgconfig/ make -f Makefile.glx

$ popd
```

A questo punto facciamo partire glitzinfo con

```
$ LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/opt/fdo/lib/ ./glitzinfo/glitzinfo
```

e diamo un'occhiata all'output. Per far funzionare Xglx occorre che le seguenti funzionalità siano supportate:

```
texture rectangle

texture border clamp

multitexture

texture environment combine
```

Inoltre per avere una velocità accettabile è necessario avere il supporto anche per la funzionalità pbuffer.

Ora si può passare all'installazione di Xglx. Per questa fase possiamo utilizzare il seguente script (modificato da www.freedesktop.org), che va salvato come /usr/src/xglx/buildme.sh e reso eseguibile con "chmod +x buildme.sh":

```
#! /bin/sh -e

# Se volete potete settare qui le vostre CFLAGS. State atteni, come al solito ;)

export CFLAGS="-O2"

if [ -z "$PKG_CONFIG_PATH" ]; then

export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/opt/fdo/lib/pkgconfig

else

export PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/opt/fdo/lib/pkgconfig:$PKG_CONFIG_PATH"

fi

cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xlibs co Xproto

pushd Xproto

./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/fdo

make

make install

popd

cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xlibs co Xdmcp

pushd Xdmcp

./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/fdo

make

make install

popd

cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xlibs co XExtensions

pushd XExtensions

./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/fdo

make $MAKEOPTS

make install

popd

cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xlibs co xtrans

pushd xtrans

./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/fdo

make $MAKEOPTS

make install

popd

cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xlibs co Xau

pushd Xau

./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/fdo

make $MAKEOPTS

make install

popd

cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xlibs co X11

pushd X11

./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/fdo

make $MAKEOPTS

make install

popd

cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xlibs co Xext

pushd Xext

./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/fdo

make $MAKEOPTS

make install

popd

cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xlibs co Randr

pushd Randr

./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/fdo

make $MAKEOPTS

make install

popd

cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xlibs co Render

pushd Render

./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/fdo

make $MAKEOPTS

make install

popd

cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xlibs co Xrender

pushd Xrender

./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/fdo

make $MAKEOPTS

make install

popd

cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xlibs co Xrandr

pushd Xrandr

./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/fdo

make $MAKEOPTS

make install

popd

cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xlibs co FixesExt

pushd FixesExt

./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/fdo

make $MAKEOPTS

make install

popd

cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xlibs co DamageExt

pushd DamageExt

./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/fdo

make $MAKEOPTS

make install

popd

cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xlibs co Xfont

pushd Xfont

./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/fdo

make $MAKEOPTS

make install

popd

cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xlibs co ResourceExt

pushd ResourceExt

./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/fdo

make $MAKEOPTS

make install

popd

cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xlibs co RecordExt

pushd RecordExt

./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/fdo

make $MAKEOPTS

make install

popd

cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xlibs co CompositeExt

pushd CompositeExt

./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/fdo

make $MAKEOPTS

make install

popd

cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xlibs co xkbfile

pushd xkbfile

./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/fdo

make $MAKEOPTS

make install

popd

cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xserver co xserver

pushd xserver

./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/fdo --enable-composite --enable-xglserver

make $MAKEOPTS

install -d /opt/fdo/bin

make install

popd

cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xlibs co Xfixes

pushd Xfixes

./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/fdo

make $MAKEOPTS

make install

popd

cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xlibs co Xcomposite

pushd Xcomposite

./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/fdo

make $MAKEOPTS

make install

popd

cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xlibs co Xdamage

pushd Xdamage

./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/fdo

make $MAKEOPTS

make install

popd
```

Eseguiamo lo script con il comando

```
$ ./buildme.sh
```

A questo punto, se non ci sono stati errori di compilazione (che possono capitare, trattandosi di codice che viene modificato in continuazione) Xglx dovrebbe essere installato in /opt/fdo/bin/Xglx. Prima di proseguire dobbiamo aggiungere le directory di Xglx alle variabili di ambiente PATH e LDPATH. Creiamo il file /etc/env.d/99fdo contenente queste linee:

```
PATH=/opt/fdo/bin

LDPATH=/opt/fdo/lib
```

Aggiorniamo le variabili di ambiente con il comando

```
$ env-update
```

eseguito come root. Per testare Xglx possiamo ad esempio eseguire, da una normale sessione X e come utenti non privilegiati:

```
$ source /etc/profile #questo assicura che le variabili di ambiente vengano rilette

$ Xglx :1 -ac -screen 800x600
```

Questo creerà una finestra 800x600 che è in tutto e per tutto un X server a cui è dato il numero 1 (l'X server di origine ha il numero 0). Da un altro terminale possiamo eseguire il comando

```
$ DISPLAY=:1 xterm
```

per far partire un xterm su Xglx.

Voglio gli effetti grafici!

Per avere un po' di eye-candy dobbiamo installare una versione di xcompmgr apposta per Xglx, che trovate qui:

http://www.freedesktop.org/~davidr/xgl-stuff/xcompmgr-davidr.tar.bz2

Anche in questo caso il mio consiglio è quello di disinstallare altre versioni di xcompmgr che avete installato precedentemente, per evitare confusione. Estraiamo la tarball in /usr/src/xglx, e portiamoci nella directory xcompmgr-davidr appena creata. Digitiamo:

```
$ PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/opt/fdo/lib/pkgconfig/ ./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/fdo

$ make

$ make install
```

A questo punto dall'xterm che abbiamo aperto dentro Xglx possiamo dare ad esempio:

```
$ /opt/fdo/bin/xcompmgr -c -f
```

e goderci lo spettacolo  :Very Happy: 

Come automatizzo il tutto?

Io ho creato un file .xinitrc nella mia home fatto così:

```
Xglx :1 -ac -screen 1024x768 -fullscreen & DISPLAY=:1 xcompmgr -c -f & DISPLAY=:1 /etc/X11/Sessions/Gnome

 
```

In questo modo facendo il login da console e digitando "startx" viene fatto partire xorg, su cui viene subito innestato Xglx ad una risoluzione di 1024x768, sul quale a sua volta viene fatto eseguire Xcompmgr e poi viene fatto partire Gnome. In maniera simile potete creare un file /etc/X11/Session/Xglx se fate il login da xdm/gdm/kdm.

Per settare le trasparenze dovete usare il programma "transset", che si trova in portage ("emerge transset").

Conclusioni

A livello software le applicazioni GTK sembrano comportarsi molto meglio delle QT (KDE incluso  :Sad:  ), che danno molti errori di corruzione grafica (mentre Mozilla ed OpenOffice sono un po' lenti). Sotto Gnome tutto fila via ad una velocità impressionante con gli effetti al massimo e su di una Radeon 9700 con i driver binari ATI. Sul mio portatile, dove invece ho una scheda Radeon IGP 340M su driver DRI, la velocità non è esaltante (sospetto a cause della mancanza del supporto a pbuffer). Le trasparenze tuttavia funzionano molto bene rispetto a Xorg "liscio" (direi almeno 100x volte più veloci, si riesce a guardare un film con mplayer con davanti un terminale trasparente senza rallentamenti di sorta). In conclusione direi che è un grosso passo avanti, a questo punto resta da migliorare il supporto alle schede grafiche e far diventare Xglx un X server "stand-alone"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## RockSteady

ciao ho seguito la tua guida ma ricevo un errore quasi alla fine  :Sad: 

```
osite                     -I../../../fb -I../../../mi -I../../../hw/kdrive/linux -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations     -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -I/opt/fdo/include -I/opt/fdo/include/X11/fonts -I/opt/fdo/include/X11/Xtrans   -D_BSD_SOURCE -I../../../include -I../../../Xext    -O2 -MT evdev.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/evdev.Tpo" -c -o evdev.o evdev.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/evdev.Tpo" ".deps/evdev.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/evdev.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

evdev.c:62: error: field `absinfo' has incomplete type

evdev.c: In function `EvdevRead':

evdev.c:119: error: `EV_SYN' undeclared (first use in this function)

evdev.c:119: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

evdev.c:119: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[3]: *** [evdev.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/xglx/xserver/hw/kdrive/linux'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/xglx/xserver/hw/kdrive'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/xglx/xserver/hw'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

```

----------

## bubble27

Complimenti yardbird ha funzionato tutto alla grande e le trasparenze in gnome funzionano alla grande 

l'unica cosa è che mi è rimasta la X al posto del solito puntatore del mouse.....

tutto questo aggiunto alla patch per trasparenze di metacity ed insieme xbindkey

con lo scrool del mouse ti imposti la trasparenza.

Esattamente

Per applicare la patch a metacity vi rimando https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-229922-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-transparent+metacity.html

transset come già conoscete

http://www.forchheimer.se/transset-df/ download (al momento che scrivo transset-df-3.tar.gz)

scompattatelo 

```

pyx@Carlsberg pyx $ tar xfvz transset-df-3.tar.gz

transset-df-3/

transset-df-3/transSet.c

transset-df-3/Makefile

transset-df-3/dsimple.c

transset-df-3/dsimple.h

transset-df-3/ChangeLog

transset-df-3/README

pyx@Carlsberg pyx $ cd transset-df-3/

pyx@Carlsberg transset-df-3 $ ls

ChangeLog  dsimple.c  dsimple.h  Makefile  README  transSet.c

pyx@Carlsberg transset-df-3 $ make

cc  `pkg-config --cflags xcomposite xfixes xdamage xrender` -c transSet.c

cc  `pkg-config --cflags xcomposite xfixes xdamage xrender` -c dsimple.c

cc  -o transset-df transSet.o dsimple.o `pkg-config --libs xcomposite xfixes xdamage xrender` -lm

pyx@Carlsberg transset-df-3 $ mv transset-df /usr/bin/

```

dopo di che per chi non l'avesse ancora emerso 

```

emerge xbindkeys

```

e create un file nella vostra home_dir 

```

pyx@Carlsberg pyx $ cat .xbindkeysrc

"transset-df --min 0.1 -p --dec 0.2"

control + b:4

"transset-df -p --inc 0.1"

control + b:5

```

trovato sul forum gentoo (in questo momento non ricordo dove) :Wink: 

----------

## yardbird

 *RockSteady wrote:*   

> ciao ho seguito la tua guida ma ricevo un errore quasi alla fine 

 

Ciao, mi dispiace ma quell'errore sembra proprio un problema a livello di codice, e personalmente non saprei dove mettere le mani  :Sad:  Il mio consiglio è quello di aggiornare i sorgenti con CVS e riprovare a compilare (magari l'errore è stato corretto a monte nel frattempo). 

bubble27: sono contento che funzioni  :Very Happy: 

----------

## matttions

Ragazzii!! Ottimo lavoro.

Purtroppo ho pochissimo tempo che devo chiudere due incombenze e dopo cena nn ho la rete..

cmq appena ho uno straccio di tempo [e gnome 2.10 si Ã¨ finito di installare  :Smile: ] Provo tutto.

stress che il Mozillone va lento ... 

...ff

Complimentoni...

che pozzo di scienza sto forum  :Very Happy: !!!

complimenti yardbird per l'how-to

complimenti bubble27 per le dritte su metacity  :Smile: 

----------

## iDreamer

Mi sa che aspetto l'ebuld perchè cmq con la scheda nvidia le cose non vanno tanto male.. ultimamente non mi va di smanettare..

cmq quoto mattions... Qui è un pozzo di informazioni.. ho appena messo la bash-completion che è una figata unica

----------

## gutter

Finalmente ho finito di fare gli ebuild, ho perso un poco di tempo in più del previsto (che volete a volte non si può dire di no quando una ragazza ti invita a uscire  :Wink:  ). La procedura per installare gli ebuild è la seguente:

 Creare la directory /usr/local/portage

 Settare PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage in /etc/make.conf

 Scaricare il tarball che trovate a http://gutter.altervista.org/otherstuff/xglx.tgz (come al solito copiate ed incollate l'URL in un nuovo tab o in una nuova finestra di firefox, per via dei problemi con i referrer di altervista).

 Scompattare in tarball in /usr/local/portage

 Lanciare l'emerge:

```
emerge glitzinfo-cvs xglx-cvs xcompmgr-davidr transset
```

 Se non ho commesso qualche stupidaggine dovreste poter usare a questo punto Xglx  :Wink: 

Per tutto il resto vi rimando all'ottimo howto di yardbird (da cui ho preso qualche spunto anche io nella creazione degli ebuild).

----------

## matttions

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [*] Lanciare l'emerge:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

E' 

```
transset
```

ed è hard-masked

Grazie per gli ebuild.

Tuttavia io ho un problema di compilazione

```
gcc -shared  .libs/glitz_glx_drawable.o .libs/glitz_glx_format.o .libs/glitz_glx_info.o .libs/glitz_glx_extension.o .libs/glitz_glx_ context.o .libs/glitz_glx_pbuffer.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/glitz-cvs-20050313/work/glitz/src/.libs -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/opt/f do/lib -L/var/tmp/portage/glitz-cvs-20050313/work/glitz/src /var/tmp/portage/glitz-cvs-20050313/work/glitz/src/.libs/libglitz.so -lX 11 -lGL -lpthread  -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -Wl,-soname -Wl,libglitz-glx.so.1 -o .libs/libglitz-glx.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3-20050110/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [libglitz-glx.la] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glitz-cvs-20050313/work/glitz/src/glx'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glitz-cvs-20050313/work/glitz/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glitz-cvs-20050313/work/glitz'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/glitz-cvs-20050313 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 32, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

E' mio problema oppure il codice presentenel pacchetto è errato?

----------

## yardbird

 *matttions wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> gcc -shared  .libs/glitz_glx_drawable.o .libs/glitz_glx_format.o .libs/glitz_glx_info.o .libs/glitz_glx_extension.o .libs/glitz_glx_ context.o .libs/glitz_glx_pbuffer.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/glitz-cvs-20050313/work/glitz/src/.libs -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/opt/f do/lib -L/var/tmp/portage/glitz-cvs-20050313/work/glitz/src /var/tmp/portage/glitz-cvs-20050313/work/glitz/src/.libs/libglitz.so -lX 11 -lGL -lpthread  -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -Wl,-soname -Wl,libglitz-glx.so.1 -o .libs/libglitz-glx.so.1.0.0
> 
> ...

 

Sembra che tu abbia qualche problema a livello di OpenGL. Hai provato a far andare

```
opengl-update <implementazione-OpenGL>
```

dove <implementazione-OpenGL> è uno fra "ati", "nvidia" o "xorg-x11"?

----------

## matttions

tutto costruito e tutto okkey !!!

Solo che da me Ã¨ lentissimo ...ffff

----------

## ema

scusatemi ma.... a me mancano pushd e popd.... ndo li trovo?

----------

## iDreamer

@gutter... per fortuna ho visto la tua foto reale sul sito.. se no pensavo che eri veramente quello nel avatar lol:D cmq complimenti sei stato rapidissimo

----------

## gutter

 *ema wrote:*   

> scusatemi ma.... a me mancano pushd e popd.... ndo li trovo?

 

Se usi gli ebuild non ti servono (sono builtin in bash  :Wink:  )

@iDreamer: dal vivo sono anche peggio  :Wink: 

----------

## matttions

Gutter sei un mito!!!!!!

grazie tantissimo per gli e-build.

vanno davvero a bestia e funziona tutto !!!!

[male  :Sad: , ma nn Ã¨ colpa di nessuno!!]

Sentite ma utilizzate Xorg 6.2 per avere della corretta accellerazione?

Che driver utilizzate?

kernel provided?

[ovvio che ho una Ati 9000 Mobility che ha dei driver proprietari che fanno solo schifo!!!  :Sad: ]

Io utilizzo quelli del kernel ...

allora

----------

## ema

ty gutter. Volevo provare a manina  :Smile: 

ho riemerso bash e... eccoli qua!!

sta compilando... vediamo come funziona (pbuffer non ce l'ho  :Wink:  )

----------

## Apetrini

Ho seguito il how-to e ho messo Xglx sul portatile...

Ora all'avvio kdm mi chiede ke sessione voglio far partire e posso scegliere tra kde normale o kde su Xglx.

kde normale va tutto come prima, se scelgo kde su Xglx ho delle pesanti corruzioni grafiche e ogni tanto il programma da segmentation fault.

Purtroppo penso sia dovuto alla scheda video del mio portatile (ati mobility9200), poiche anche con le estensioni COMPOSITE di Xorg e il normale xcompmgr mi da PESANTI(non si capisce nulla sullo schermo) corruzioni grafiche.

 :Sad: 

----------

## matttions

Me too  :Sad: 

Che disastro 'ste schede ..

Tuttavia Xorg 6.8.2 Ã¨ realmente + veloce del 6.8.0-r5 se nn ricordo male  :Smile: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

Io invece l'ho installato ora. L'ebuild va a meraviglia, però il risultato rallenta eccessivamente il tutto. E poi anche io ho il problema del cursore ad x.

La patche per metacity non l'ho potuta applicare perchè credo non vada bene per metacity 2.10

Ho un nvidia euna risoluzione 1280x1024. Il tutto è molto bello, ma credo dovro tornare al mio desktop sempre a mezzogiorno (senza ombre).

Ciau  :Sad: 

----------

## gutter

Ho scoperto proprio adesso un problema tra xglx-cvs (di preciso delle librerie) e xdm. In pratica dopo l'installazione non parte più xdm, con l'errore:

```

gutter@giskard ~ $ cat /var/log/xdm.log 

/usr/X11R6/bin/xdm: symbol lookup error: /usr/X11R6/bin/xdm: undefined symbol: _XdmcpWrapperToOddParity

```

Ora in pratica per ovviare al problema basta cancellare il file:

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/env.d/50glitz-cvs

 

Però in tal caso dovete esportare nei vostri script la variabile d'ambiente:

```
LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/opt/fdo/lib"
```

Domani vedo se c'è una soluzione ma mi pare difficile.

----------

## yardbird

Le corruzioni su KDE ce l'ho anche io, penso siano un problema noto (così come la lentezza di certe applicazioni - dipende dalla maniera in cui i toolkit grafici si interfacciano alle librerie di Xorg).

Se potete scegliere fre ATI binari e driver open-source (cioè se avete una scheda radeon dalla 9000 alla 9600) scegliete il driver binario (per quanto mi costi dare un consiglio del genere  :Sad: ). I driver open a quanto pare non accelerano certe particolari chiamate OpenGL, che purtroppo sono anche quelle maggiormente utilizzate da Xglx... Da una mail sulla mailing list di Xorg:

 *Michael Dänzer wrote:*   

> The free drivers don't work well for me with discrete cards either, I
> 
> suspect it's due to stuff like inefficient glTexSubImage, missing
> 
> acceleration for glCopyPixels/glCopyTex(Sub)Image, ...

 

----------

## matttions

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perï¿½ in tal caso dovete esportare nei vostri script la variabile d'ambiente:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Si Ã¨ vero ... mi ero accorto ed avevo corretto, ma nn mi sono ricordato di scriverlo !!!!  :Smile: 

----------

## matttions

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se potete scegliere fre ATI binari e driver open-source (ciï¿½ chi ha schede dalla radeon 9000 alla 9600) scegliete il driver binario (per quanto mi costi dare un consiglio del genere ). I driver open a quanto pare non accelerano certe particolari chiamate OpenGL, che purtroppo sono anche quelle utilizzate da Xglx...

 

Mentre quelli binari lo fanno?

Io ero passato a quelli open quando mi ero accorto che i binari nn volevano farmi costruire Xorg 6.8 

RipasserÃ² a quelli closed ...... ma lo sviluppo di quelli open com'Ã¨ messo?

E' fermo? sono OT ? :Shocked: 

----------

## Lucacri

Ragazzi, io ho installato l'ebuild e tutto ok. 

Pero da una sessione gia avviata di kde, se faccio partire il comando che avete postato nella prima pagina, mi parte correttamente. Se invece lo faccio partire all'interno del file .xinitrc (tramite startx) NIENTE! mi dice che non riesce a connettersi al server!

Che posso fare?

PS: uso xdm (o meglio kdm, ma mi funziona quando faccio /etc/init.d/xdm start) e vorrei farlo andare direttamente da li...

----------

## yardbird

 *matttions wrote:*   

> Mentre quelli binari lo fanno?

 

Apparentemente sì, visto che da me funziona tutto piuttosto spedito con i driver closed.

 *matttions wrote:*   

> RipasserÃ² a quelli closed ...... ma lo sviluppo di quelli open com'Ã¨ messo?
> 
> E' fermo? sono OT ?

 

Non sono molto informato, ma da quello che so più o meno è una sola persona che ci lavora in modo continuato. In teoria il progetto era di riscrivere i driver in modo tale che supportassero meglio gli effetti "nativi" di Xorg (cioè in maniera tale da accelerare in maniera più efficiente l'estensione Xrender), ma con l'avvento di Xglx (sul quale in molti sembrano puntare) non so quali saranno gli sviluppi.

----------

## gutter

 *matttions wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si è vero ... mi ero accorto ed avevo corretto, ma nn mi sono ricordato di scriverlo !!!! 

 

Scusa ma come hai corretto?

----------

## Lestaat

SGRUNT!

Ho un errore durante la compilazione?

Da che dipende?

```

if gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../include -I../../../hw/kdrive/src -I../../../miext/damage -I../../../miext/shadow -I../../../Xext -I../../../record -I../../../render -I../../../randr -I../../../xfixes -I../../../damageext -I../../../composite                           -I../../../fb -I../../../mi -I../../../hw/kdrive/linux -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations     -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -I/opt/fdo/include -I/opt/fdo/include/X11/fonts -I/opt/fdo/include/X11/Xtrans   -D_BSD_SOURCE -I../../../include -I../../../Xext    -O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -MT evdev.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/evdev.Tpo" -c -o evdev.o evdev.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/evdev.Tpo" ".deps/evdev.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/evdev.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

evdev.c:62: error: field `absinfo' has incomplete type

evdev.c: In function `EvdevRead':

evdev.c:119: error: `EV_SYN' undeclared (first use in this function)

evdev.c:119: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

evdev.c:119: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[3]: *** [evdev.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xglx-cvs-20050313/work/xserver/hw/kdrive/linux'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xglx-cvs-20050313/work/xserver/hw/kdrive'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xglx-cvs-20050313/work/xserver/hw'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

```

----------

## matttions

sullo 

.xinitrc dato da yardbird ho messo il Path assoluto ..

e funziona...

 :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> SGRUNT!
> 
> Ho un errore durante la compilazione?
> 
> Da che dipende?
> ...

 

Prova a lanciare:

```

# env-update

# source /etc/profile
```

e rilancia la compilazione.

----------

## Lestaat

niente da fare.

stesso errore

----------

## Atomikramp

anche a me non compila

però l'errore è

```

./autogen.sh: running `libtoolize --copy --force'

You should add the contents of `/usr/share/aclocal/libtool.m4' to `aclocal.m4'.

Putting files in AC_CONFIG_AUX_DIR, `config'.

./autogen.sh: running `aclocal'

./autogen.sh: running `autoheader'

./autogen.sh: running `automake --add-missing'

automake-1.5: configure.in: installing `config/install-sh'

automake-1.5: configure.in: installing `config/mkinstalldirs'

automake-1.5: configure.in: installing `config/missing'

automake-1.5: configure.in: installing `config/depcomp'

/usr/share/automake-1.5/am/depend2.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

/usr/share/automake-1.5/am/depend2.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

/usr/share/automake-1.5/am/depend2.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

/usr/share/automake-1.5/am/lang-compile.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

/usr/share/automake-1.5/am/depend2.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

/usr/share/automake-1.5/am/depend2.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

/usr/share/automake-1.5/am/depend2.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

/usr/share/automake-1.5/am/lang-compile.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

/usr/share/automake-1.5/am/depend2.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

/usr/share/automake-1.5/am/depend2.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

/usr/share/automake-1.5/am/depend2.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

/usr/share/automake-1.5/am/lang-compile.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/glitz-cvs-20050313 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 31, Exitcode 1

!!! autogen.sh failed!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## gutter

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> niente da fare.
> 
> stesso errore

 

Uhm ma su che architettura sei e con che compilatore stai usando?

@Atomikramp: stessa domanda anche a te?

----------

## Lestaat

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Lestaat wrote:*   niente da fare.
> 
> stesso errore 
> 
> Uhm ma su che architettura sei e con che compilatore stai usando?
> ...

 

```
LesTux distfiles # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 04)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 05)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 05)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801BA IDE U100 (rev 05)

0000:00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 05)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM SMBus (rev 05)

0000:00:1f.4 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 05)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]

0000:02:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI (rev 02)

0000:02:0a.0 Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k Data/Fax Modem (rev 01)

0000:02:0b.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 78)

LesTux distfiles # uname -a

Linux LesTux 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 #1 Thu Feb 24 16:27:58 Local time zone must be set--see zic manu i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

e gcc 3.3.5

[edit] dimenticavo

xorg 6.8.0 e fluxbox

[/edit]

----------

## gutter

@Lestaat:

Mi posti il risultato del comando:

```
 etcat -v automake
```

----------

## Lestaat

voila

```

*  sys-devel/automake :

        [  I] 1.4_p6 (1.4)

        [  I] 1.5 (1.5)

        [  I] 1.6.3 (1.6)

        [  I] 1.7.9-r1 (1.7)

        [  I] 1.8.5-r3 (1.8)

        [  I] 1.9.4 (1.9)

        [M~ ] 1.9.5 (1.9)

```

----------

## gutter

Prova a sostituire in cat /usr/local/portage/x11-libs/glitz-cvs/glitz-cvs-20050313.ebuild la riga

```

DEPEND="sys-devel/libtool

        sys-devel/autoconf

        sys-devel/automake

    virtual/libc"
```

con 

```

DEPEND="sys-devel/libtool

        sys-devel/autoconf

        =sys-devel/automake-1.9*

    virtual/libc"
```

lancia:

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-libs/glitz-cvs/glitz-cvs-20050313.ebuild digest
```

Stesso discorso per Atomikramp

----------

## Lestaat

nada....

stesso identico errore

mi devo rassegnare?

----------

## GhePeU

 *matttions wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io ero passato a quelli open quando mi ero accorto che i binari nn volevano farmi costruire Xorg 6.8 
> 
> RipasserÃ² a quelli closed ...... ma lo sviluppo di quelli open com'Ã¨ messo?
> ...

 

sulla mia 7500 il driver radeon CVS arriva a quasi 2000 fps con glxgears, negli ultimi due mesi sono stati implementati color tiling e texture tiling

----------

## matttions

infatti arriva 2011 con quelli Open e il Direct Rendering ce l'ho.

tuttavia Ã¨ un bel casino perchÃ¨ nn vÃ  fluido ed il Desktop nn Ã¨ usabile. e l'icone mi piacevano! 

 :Smile: 

----------

## ema

Vi posto la mia esperienza, dopo qualche ora di smanettamento e compilazione....

L'impressione è che il lavoro fatto finora sia ottimo, anche se non usabile, almeno sulla piattaforma dove l'ho provato, cioè il mio portatile (P4M-1.6 con Radeon Mobility M6). Lanciando kde, le trasparenze funzionano, anche le ombre, a una velocità mille volte superiore al classico xcompmgr, ma sempre lente per l'uso normale. Per chiudere la sessione ci mette non meno di 10 secondi da quando scelgo di uscire a quando  mi appare la finestra di chiusura. La corruzione delle finestre è invece sempre presente.... 

Tra qualche giorno lo proverò su un pc più grafico, con una gforce 4 256mb.. credo li si funzionerà  :Wink: 

Interessante cmq come progetto, l'accelerazione opengl al server X ci voleva

----------

## Giambo

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> nada....
> 
> stesso identico errore
> 
> mi devo rassegnare?

 

Ho tovato questo http://lists.freedesktop.org/pipermail/xorg/2005-February/006535.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> One of the evdev #defines gratuitously changed its name (but not 
> 
> functionality) between 2.4 and 2.6.  Check out evdev.c in Xorg CVS for the 
> ...

 

Ma non so' se puo' risolvere il tuo (E ora anche mio  :Smile: ) problema ...

----------

## Lestaat

 *Giambo wrote:*   

>  *Lestaat wrote:*   nada....
> 
> stesso identico errore
> 
> mi devo rassegnare? 
> ...

 

ehm....sarò interdetto ma non riesco a capire cosa cambiare

----------

## gutter

 *Quote:*   

> Check out evdev.c in Xorg CVS for the 
> 
> workaround.

 

Prova a cercare questo file nel cvs di xorg.

----------

## Lestaat

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Check out evdev.c in Xorg CVS for the 
> 
> workaround. 
> 
> Prova a cercare questo file nel cvs di xorg.

 

fotonico...

ho risolto un po' alla becera ma funziona.

Ho compilato senza emerge il pacchetto xglx-cvs dando

```

./configure --disable-kdriveserver --enable-xglserver

make && makeinstall

```

nella cartella work dove portage ha messo i sorgenti

ora credo basti mettere il pacchetto nei provided  :Smile: 

giusto?

----------

## gutter

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho risolto un po' alla becera ma funziona.
> 
> Ho compilato senza emerge il pacchetto xglx-cvs dando
> ...

 

Ma non ti conveniva mettere quella riga direttamente nell'ebuild  :Wink: 

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ora credo basti mettere il pacchetto nei provided 
> 
> giusto?

 

Si.

----------

## Lestaat

LoL

non c'avevo pensato.

Cmq...prime impressioni:

molto bello, davvero accattivante, se solo funzionasse ad una velocità decente.

Sulla mia architettura almeno...è schifosamente lento....inutilizzabile....peccato perchè è davvero bello

----------

## jar5

Scusate ma qui http://lists.freedesktop.org/pipermail/xorg/2005-February/006535.html in pratica dicono di sostituire il file evdev.c contenuto nel cvs di xglx con quello del cvs di xorg?

----------

## gutter

 *jar5 wrote:*   

> Scusate ma qui http://lists.freedesktop.org/pipermail/xorg/2005-February/006535.html in pratica dicono di sostituire il file evdev.c contenuto nel cvs di xglx con quello del cvs di xorg?

 

Si esattamente  :Smile: 

----------

## jar5

A ok allora avevo capito bene  :Smile: 

Anche in questo modo però ci sono dei problemi:

```

evdev.c:37:18: xf86.h: No such file or directory

evdev.c:38:21: xf86str.h: No such file or directory

evdev.c:39:25: xf86_OSproc.h: No such file or directory

evdev.c:40:24: xf86_ansic.h: No such file or directory

evdev.c:41:23: xf86_libc.h: No such file or directory

evdev.c:42:24: xf86Xinput.h: No such file or directory

In file included from evdev.c:43:

../../../include/exevents.h:35: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../../../include/exevents.h:39: error: syntax error before "DeviceIntPtr"

../../../include/exevents.h:40: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../../../include/exevents.h:43: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../../../include/exevents.h:47: error: syntax error before "int"

../../../include/exevents.h:52: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../../../include/exevents.h:56: error: syntax error before "int"

../../../include/exevents.h:59: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../../../include/exevents.h:63: error: syntax error before "DeviceIntPtr"

../../../include/exevents.h:73: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../../../include/exevents.h:77: error: syntax error before "DeviceIntPtr"

../../../include/exevents.h:85: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../../../include/exevents.h:90: error: syntax error before "ClientPtr"

../../../include/exevents.h:93: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../../../include/exevents.h:97: error: syntax error before "ClientPtr"

../../../include/exevents.h:99: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../../../include/exevents.h:102: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../../../include/exevents.h:106: error: syntax error before "XID"

../../../include/exevents.h:106: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../../../include/exevents.h:110: error: syntax error before "DeviceIntPtr"

../../../include/exevents.h:115: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../../../include/exevents.h:119: error: syntax error before "DeviceIntPtr"

../../../include/exevents.h:121: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../../../include/exevents.h:125: error: syntax error before "DeviceIntPtr"

../../../include/exevents.h:130: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../../../include/exevents.h:136: error: syntax error before "DeviceIntPtr"

../../../include/exevents.h:136: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../../../include/exevents.h:140: error: syntax error before "DeviceIntPtr"

../../../include/exevents.h:146: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../../../include/exevents.h:150: error: syntax error before "Bool"

../../../include/exevents.h:150: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../../../include/exevents.h:154: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../../../include/exevents.h:162: error: syntax error before "int"

../../../include/exevents.h:166: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../../../include/exevents.h:171: error: syntax error before "ClientPtr"

../../../include/exevents.h:171: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../../../include/exevents.h:175: error: syntax error before "ClientPtr"

../../../include/exevents.h:175: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../../../include/exevents.h:179: error: syntax error before "ClientPtr"

../../../include/exevents.h:181: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

evdev.c:46:24: xf86Module.h: No such file or directory

evdev.c:74: error: syntax error before "pInfo"

evdev.c:75: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

evdev.c: In function `PostButtonClicks':

evdev.c:78: error: `count' undeclared (first use in this function)

evdev.c:78: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

evdev.c:78: error: for each function it appears in.)

evdev.c:79: warning: implicit declaration of function `xf86PostButtonEvent'

evdev.c:79: error: `pInfo' undeclared (first use in this function)

evdev.c:79: error: `button' undeclared (first use in this function)

.....

evdev.c: At top level:

evdev.c:640: error: syntax error before "EVDEV"

evdev.c:640: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `EVDEV'

evdev.c:642: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer

evdev.c:642: warning: (near initialization for `EVDEV')

evdev.c:643: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer

evdev.c:643: warning: (near initialization for `EVDEV')

evdev.c:644: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer

evdev.c:644: warning: (near initialization for `EVDEV')

evdev.c:645: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer

evdev.c:645: warning: (near initialization for `EVDEV')

evdev.c:646: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer

evdev.c:646: warning: (near initialization for `EVDEV')

evdev.c:648: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer

evdev.c:648: warning: (near initialization for `EVDEV')

evdev.c:648: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

make[3]: *** [evdev.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/root/xglx-cvs/xserver/hw/kdrive/linux'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/root/xglx-cvs/xserver/hw/kdrive'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/xglx-cvs/xserver/hw'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

```

----------

## gutter

 *jar5 wrote:*   

> A ok allora avevo capito bene 
> 
> Anche in questo modo però ci sono dei problemi:
> 
> 

 

Ti suggerisco di modificare l'ebuild mettendo la riga proposta da lestaat.

----------

## jar5

SI infatti pensavo di sostituire quel file e di provare con quello altrimenti avrei fatto come suggerito da Lestaat

grazie

----------

## gutter

@jar5: una domanda che kernel header hai installati ?

Stessa domanda per Lestaat.

----------

## Lestaat

 *gutter wrote:*   

> @jar5: una domanda che kernel header hai installati ?
> 
> Stessa domanda per Lestaat.

 

linux-headers-2.4.22-r1

----------

## jar5

sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.22-r1

----------

## gutter

 *jar5 wrote:*   

> sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.22-r1

 

Credo che il problema sia tutto li. Installando gli header del 2.6 dovrebbe essere tutto a posto. Se hai modo di provare e mi fornisci un feedbask, vedo di sistemare gli ebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## jar5

ok eseguo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jar5

Allora non so bene come sia la cosa comunque ho fatto così:

dopo aver emerso linux-headers-2.6 (precisamente sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.10) l'ebuild xglx-cvs-20050313 ha terminato il suo lavoro correttamente (senza bisogno di cambiare il file evdev.c con quello del cvs di xorg).

Alla fine avevi ragione gutter  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

Perfetto ora modifico l'ebuild e li carico su altervista.

Grazie per l'aiuto.

----------

## jar5

Figurati  :Cool: 

però magari è meglio se anche qualcun'altro lo provi magari per avere più pareri ed esser sicuri che quello fosse il vero problema

----------

## Lestaat

Infatti...

anche a me...

tutto ok

grazie gutter

----------

## gutter

 *jar5 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> però magari è meglio se anche qualcun'altro lo provi magari per avere più pareri ed esser sicuri che quello fosse il vero problema

 

Ho già fatto l'update  :Wink:  No credo che fosse quello il problema come confermato dalla mailing list di xglx.

----------

## dappiu

 *jar5 wrote:*   

> Figurati 
> 
> però magari è meglio se anche qualcun'altro lo provi magari per avere più pareri ed esser sicuri che quello fosse il vero problema

 

Stesso problema e risolto installando linux-headers-2.6.10

----------

## Atomikramp

mi permetto di portare avanti il thread......

ho fatto come mi era stato detto e ho passato la prima fase

ho compilato praticamente tutto tranne il tool principale.. e cioè xglx

vi riporto qui di seguito l'errore

```

evdev.c:62: error: field `absinfo' has incomplete type

evdev.c: In function `EvdevRead':

evdev.c:119: error: `EV_SYN' undeclared (first use in this function)

evdev.c:119: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

evdev.c:119: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[3]: *** [evdev.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xglx-cvs-20050313/work/xserver/hw/kdrive/linux'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xglx-cvs-20050313/work/xserver/hw/kdrive'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xglx-cvs-20050313/work/xserver/hw'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xglx-cvs-20050313 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 46, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

qualche suggerimento?

----------

## neryo

forse dovresti postare l'intero errore per capire meglio  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *Atomikramp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> qualche suggerimento?

 

Che header del kernel usi?

Riscarica gli ebuild sono stati modificati per usare gli header del kernel del tree 2.6 dato che i 2.4 creano quell'errore che hai postato.

----------

## Atomikramp

ok grazie 1000.... avevo già risolto ma nella foga della compilazione mi sono dimenticato di aggiornare il post.....

ho scaricato i nuovi ebuilds, e ho unmerso gli headers vecchi e messo quelli nuovi.....

ora ha compilato tutto, mi manca l'ultimo pacchetto il xcompmgr e poi dovrei essere a posto....

poi vi saprò dire come va.... appena capirò come fare a farlo funzionare  :Smile: 

----------

## die-hard

ragazzi scusate la domanda sciocca, a me l'installazione dei pacchetti viene bloccata per l dipendenze degi header, uso il kernel 2.6.11, suggerimenti?

!!! Error: the sys-kernel/linux-headers package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

[blocks B     ] sys-kernel/linux-headers (is blocking sys-kernel/linux26-headers

-2.6.8.1-r2)

----------

## matttions

```
emerge -C sys-kernel/linux-headers
```

poi

```
emerge sys-kernel/linux26-headers
```

----------

## gutter

Usate questi depend per x11-base/xglx-cvs/xglx-cvs-20050313.ebuild

```
DEPEND="sys-devel/libtool

        sys-devel/autoconf

        sys-devel/automake

        sys-kernel/linux-headers 

    virtual/libc

    sys-devel/flex

    sys-devel/bison

    dev-util/pkgconfig

    x11-libs/xdmcp-cvs

    x11-libs/xext-cvs

    x11-libs/render-cvs

    x11-libs/damageext-cvs

    x11-libs/xfont-cvs

    x11-libs/compositeext-cvs

    x11-libs/randr-cvs

    x11-libs/resourceext-cvs

    x11-libs/recordext-cvs

    x11-libs/glitz-cvs"
```

----------

## die-hard

scusa gutter sono un pò ignorantuccio di gentoo visto ke provengo dal mondo slackware, puoi dirmi qualkosa in + sul settaggio della variabile depends? e sullìinstallazione di questa ebuild

----------

## gutter

Devi modificare copiare (togliendo la vecchia) questa nell'ebuild in questione.

----------

## RockSteady

ho installato perfettamente tutto ma quando do il comando

```
Xglx :1 -ac -screen 800x600
```

mi si apre giustamente una finestra però e tutta grigia col puntatore del mouse "una X"

se da un altro terminale lancio il comando

```

$ DISPLAY=:1 xterm
```

e ricevo questo come uotput

```
[rocksteady@bboy] [pts/0] [mail] *17:16:29* $ Xglx :1 -ac -screen 800x600

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/bboy:1

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

Initialized 800x600 back buffer offscreen area

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

```

non vedo piu nulla terminale completamente trasparente come quello che uso per aterm ma non visualizza nulla

come mai?

----------

## gutter

Ho aggiornato il tarball degli ebuild in modo da cosiderare la nuova nomenclatura per gli header del kernel.

----------

## shogun_panda

gutter, non potresti modificare gli ebuild in modo che l'utente possa specificare la root di installazione...  :Question: 

'na cosa del tipo:

```

root ~ $> XGLX_ROOT="/opt/xglx" emerge glitzinfo-cvs xglx-cvs xcompmgr-davidr transset

```

Che magari ha il default in /opt/fdo/bin...

Sai, sono il primo a cui /opt/fdo non piace...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sai, sono il primo a cui /opt/fdo non piace... 

 

```
ln -s /opt/fdo /opt/xglx
```

dovrebbe risolvere il tuo problema  :Laughing: 

A parte la battuta, penso che la modifica la puoi fare anche tu, basta che crei una var all'interno dell'ebuild e che la setti per default a /opt/fdo.

Non credo sia difficile, buon lavoro  :Wink: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *shogun_panda wrote:*   
> 
> Sai, sono il primo a cui /opt/fdo non piace...  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Oddio! Non ci avevo pensato!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A parte la battuta, penso che la modifica la puoi fare anche tu, basta che crei una var all'interno dell'ebuild e che la setti per default a /opt/fdo.
> 
> 

 

Certo...Lo so fare benissimo...Solo che l'ho chiesto a te per le versioni future, visto che sei tu a diffondere gli ebuild e questa e' una """feature""" che potrebbe interessare ad altri oltre me...

Cmq resta a te la scelta...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

@shogun_panda: Seriamente, non è una cosa saggia da fare dal momento che ci sarebbero dei problemi nella disinstallazione.

----------

## shogun_panda

 *gutter wrote:*   

> @shogun_panda: Seriamente, non è una cosa saggia da fare dal momento che ci sarebbero dei problemi nella disinstallazione.

 

Ops...Non ci avevo pensato...  :Embarassed: 

Ok...come non detto allora...

----------

## gutter

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok...come non detto allora...

 

Come detto prima l'unica cosa che puoi fare è modificarti in ciascun ebuil la dir di installazione e poi ricalcolare il digest.

----------

## die-hard

ragazzi ho installato l'ebuild e tutto è andato liscio ma poi quando lancio

```
Xglx :1 -ac -screen 800x600

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/localhost:1

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6
```

ecco cosa succede. Avede idea di come possa porre rimedio?

----------

## die-hard

ei c'è nessuno ke può darmi na mano?

----------

## power83

a me errore nel configure di xglx....mandano 8 pacchetti che in realta sarebbero installati....xrandrproto compositeproto resourceproto damageproto renderproto e altri.........  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## power83

up nessuno sa aiutarmi?

----------

## Cazzantonio

mmm... oggi la sfera di cristallo è oscura... temo che sarai costretto a postare un po' di informazioni...

perdonaci se ti costringiamo a questo terribile sforzo   :Wink: 

----------

## power83

```
tata ~ # emerge xglx-cvs

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) x11-base/xglx-cvs-20050313 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) xglx-cvs-20050313.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-xglx-cvs-20050313

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Fetching CVS module xserver into /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src/xglx-cvs ...

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z4 -d ":pserver:anonymous:@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xserver" login

Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@cvs.freedesktop.org:2401/cvs/xserver

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z4 -d ":pserver:anonymous@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xserver" update -dP xserver

M xserver/autogen.sh

 * Copying xserver from /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src/xglx-cvs ...

 * CVS module xserver is now in /var/tmp/portage/xglx-cvs-20050313/work

>>> Source unpacked.

autoreconf-2.59: Entering directory `.'

autoreconf-2.59: configure.ac: not using Gettext

autoreconf-2.59: running: aclocal

/usr/share/aclocal/ao.m4:9: warning: underquoted definition of XIPH_PATH_AO

  run info '(automake)Extending aclocal'

  or see http://sources.redhat.com/automake/automake.html#Extending-aclocal

autoreconf-2.59: configure.ac: tracing

autoreconf-2.59: running: libtoolize --copy

/usr/share/aclocal/ao.m4:9: warning: underquoted definition of XIPH_PATH_AO

  run info '(automake)Extending aclocal'

  or see http://sources.redhat.com/automake/automake.html#Extending-aclocal

autoreconf-2.59: running: /usr/bin/autoconf-2.59

autoreconf-2.59: running: /usr/bin/autoheader-2.59

autoreconf-2.59: running: automake --add-missing --copy --no-force

configure.ac: installing `./install-sh'

configure.ac: installing `./missing'

GL/glx/Makefile.am: installing `./compile'

GL/glx/Makefile.am: installing `./depcomp'

autoreconf-2.59: Leaving directory `.'

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... yes

checking for gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking for bison... bison -y

checking for flex... flex

checking for yywrap in -lfl... yes

checking lex output file root... lex.yy

checking whether yytext is a pointer... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ld used by gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for g++... g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... g++ -E

checking for g77... no

checking for f77... no

checking for xlf... no

checking for frt... no

checking for pgf77... no

checking for fort77... no

checking for fl32... no

checking for af77... no

checking for f90... no

checking for xlf90... no

checking for pgf90... no

checking for epcf90... no

checking for f95... no

checking for fort... no

checking for xlf95... no

checking for ifc... no

checking for efc... no

checking for pgf95... no

checking for lf95... no

checking for gfortran... no

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... no

checking whether  accepts -g... no

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for ar... ar

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for strip... strip

checking for correct ltmain.sh version... yes

checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking for dirent.h that defines DIR... yes

checking for library containing opendir... none required

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for string.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking for unsigned long... yes

checking size of unsigned long... 4

checking for pid_t... yes

checking for vprintf... yes

checking for _doprnt... no

checking for geteuid... yes

checking for getuid... yes

checking for link... yes

checking for memmove... yes

checking for memset... yes

checking for mkstemp... yes

checking for strchr... yes

checking for strrchr... yes

checking for strtol... yes

checking for getopt... yes

checking for getopt_long... yes

checking for working alloca.h... yes

checking for alloca... yes

checking for sqrt in -lm... yes

checking ndbm.h usability... yes

checking ndbm.h presence... yes

checking for ndbm.h... yes

checking dbm.h usability... no

checking dbm.h presence... no

checking for dbm.h... no

checking rpcsvc/dbm.h usability... no

checking rpcsvc/dbm.h presence... no

checking for rpcsvc/dbm.h... no

checking sys/vm86.h usability... yes

checking sys/vm86.h presence... yes

checking for sys/vm86.h... yes

checking sys/io.h usability... yes

checking sys/io.h presence... yes

checking for sys/io.h... yes

checking linux/agpgart.h usability... yes

checking linux/agpgart.h presence... yes

checking for linux/agpgart.h... yes

checking sys/agpio.h usability... no

checking sys/agpio.h presence... no

checking for sys/agpio.h... no

checking linux/apm_bios.h usability... yes

checking linux/apm_bios.h presence... yes

checking for linux/apm_bios.h... yes

checking linux/fb.h usability... yes

checking linux/fb.h presence... yes

checking for linux/fb.h... yes

checking asm/mtrr.h usability... yes

checking asm/mtrr.h presence... yes

checking for asm/mtrr.h... yes

checking linux/h3600_ts.h usability... no

checking linux/h3600_ts.h presence... no

checking for linux/h3600_ts.h... no

checking tslib.h usability... no

checking tslib.h presence... no

checking for tslib.h... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for XDMCP... yes

checking for XdmcpWrap in -lXdmcp... yes

checking for XEPHYR... yes

checking for XSERVER... configure: error: Package requirements (randrproto renderproto fixesproto damageproto xextproto xfont xproto xtrans xau compositeproto resourceproto recordproto xdmcp xdmcp) were not met:

No package 'randrproto' found

No package 'renderproto' found

No package 'fixesproto' found

No package 'damageproto' found

No package 'xextproto' found

No package 'compositeproto' found

No package 'resourceproto' found

No package 'recordproto' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables XSERVER_CFLAGS

and XSERVER_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.

See the pkg-config man page for more details.

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xglx-cvs-20050313 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 48, Exitcode 1

!!! autogen.sh failed!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

ecco qua, io sto facendo l'installazione con gli ebuild postati qua scaricata da altervista

----------

## morellik

Stessa cosa anche a me. Sia usando lo script build.sh che utilizzando l'ebuild.

Oltre l'errore postato da power83, ecco altre info (se possono servire):

```

$ env|grep PKG

PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/opt/fdo/lib/pkgconfig

$ ls /opt/fdo/lib/pkgconfig

compositeext.pc  glitz.pc      resourceext.pc  xdamage.pc      xfixes.pc   xrandr.pc

damageext.pc     randr.pc      x11.pc          xdmcp.pc        xfont.pc    xrender.pc

fixesext.pc      recordext.pc  xau.pc          xext.pc         xkbfile.pc  xtrans.pc

glitz-glx.pc     render.pc     xcomposite.pc   xextensions.pc  xproto.pc

```

morellik

----------

## tizio

usando l'ebuild di gutter...

root:/# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge glitzinfo-cvs xglx-cvs xcompmgr-davidr transset

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 12) x11-libs/glitz-cvs-20050313 to /

!!! Digest verification Failed:

!!!    /usr/local/portage/x11-libs/glitz-cvs/glitz-cvs-20050313.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

>>> Please ensure you have sync'd properly. Please try 'emerge sync' and

>>> optionally examine the file(s) for corruption. A sync will fix most cases.

anche facendo l'emerge sync non cambia nulla...

cosa posso fare? c'è modo di escludere il digest verification?

grazie mille a tutti

come non detto... non conoscevo "ebuild 

 /usr/local/portage/x11-libs/glitz-cvs/glitz-cvs-20050313.ebuild digest"

grazie lo stesso a tutti

----------

## nosacciu

andando a compilare glitz

```

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.0/../../..//libGL.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[3]: *** [libglitz-glx.la] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/glitz/src/glx'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/glitz/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/glitz'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

ecco i miei driver

```

*  x11-drivers/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 8.22.5

      Latest version installed: 8.22.5

      Size of files: 113,142 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.ati.com

      Description:   Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets

      License:       ATI

```

----------

## nosacciu

autorisolto ho cancellato quella libreria dopo averne fatto un backup è tutto funziona  :Wink: 

----------

